# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Seen in new home.

## Handyjack

Now lets see. The ceiling has been painted so first we mark the ceiling for an oval cut out, then we cut out a square slightly to one side and fit the light, heater fan fitting. Never mind the pencil line to show what was planned.  :Doh:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Could've been worse, you could've cut to the circle  :Wink:

----------


## Bloss

A plain Enjo cloth should remove that ENJO. Even a regular pencil rubber if stubborn the gentle use of Gumption Gumption All-Purpose Cleaner - Simply Australian.

----------


## gpkennedy

Blu Tac will also work

----------


## METRIX

I find the White rectangle soft pencil rubbers work well, no need to rub hard.

----------


## shauck

For marks that won't rub off, there's a little white sponge that you can wet and rub the area. It reacts with the paint and covers marks with the existing colour. Great little invention. Almost undetectable. It's called White Magic.

----------


## BaysideNana

Shauck is that how the sponge works?  I'm not into gimmicky things but after hearing a few comments about how good these are, decided to buy one at the supermarket recently.  The house I've just bought had thick, black texta and thick red crayon scrawled on every wall in every room (adult height, so can't blame kids).  Anyway I decided to give it a try and sure enough all the marks came off....some that were thicker/wider/etc have left a mark behind, but all walls will be painted once all the other work is completed.   
So from being very skeptical I've had to admit they are the greatest little invention and would be fabulous for renters and landlords alike.  Some marks on my walls can still be seen in glancing light but that's still a 'huge' improvement on what they were previously.     :2thumbsup:      

> For marks that won't rub off, there's a little white sponge that you can wet and rub the area. It reacts with the paint and covers marks with the existing colour. Great little invention. Almost undetectable. It's called White Magic.

----------


## METRIX

My neice swears by them, they were renting a house and the kids did a few picasos on the walls here and there, and she sad they got rid of everything.

----------


## Bloss

White Magic Products - Microfibre Sponge | White Magic Microfibre Cleaning Products seems to be an Enjo knock-off ie: microfibre technology - Enjo is expensive and its cheaper competitors seem to work as well . . . If you want Oz made then Oates too have similar products.

----------


## JB1

They work well on good paint, but if you have cheap rubbish paint, the paint will also wear off if you rub it! lol  
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## shauck

My partner is a property manager. That's how she knew about it. Great for renters/landlords. I was told they dissolve a little of the paint. They can leave a mark that you can see in certain light sometimes. On a ceiling, I wonder if it would be even more noticeable. Seeing as the ceiling is newly painted, I would probably try applying some paint over the mark (assuming you can't get it off any other way) and blend the paint in with a roller.

----------


## Handyjack

Thank you for your comments from which we can all benefit. 
The property is not mine, I have just been doing some work there. As yet I have not been asked to remove the pencil lines though I have pointed them out to the owners. 
If you were a builder, would you hand over a property with that. Also I have seen other marks to indicate cut lines for other outlets (on tiles). The property is not well finished. The internal doors have mortice free hinges - something I have never seen in a house.
One other thing I noticed and not sure if it is a fault, is the bathroom basins did not appear to be sealed between the basin and vanity top.

----------


## shauck

That basin cutout is terrible also.

----------


## Handyjack

x 4 basins.  :Shock:

----------


## METRIX

> Thank you for your comments from which we can all benefit. 
> The property is not mine, I have just been doing some work there. As yet I have not been asked to remove the pencil lines though I have pointed them out to the owners. 
> If you were a builder, would you hand over a property with that. Also I have seen other marks to indicate cut lines for other outlets (on tiles). The property is not well finished. The internal doors have mortice free hinges - something I have never seen in a house.
> One other thing I noticed and not sure if it is a fault, is the bathroom basins did not appear to be sealed between the basin and vanity top.

  Lines on tiles not a problem, just an overlook by the tiler, but should have been cleaned, the Pencil on the roof, that's no good and should have been removed.
Cuts on the vanity top, unacceptable, this need to be addressed and not with just a bit of silicon. 
Non morticed hinges. just the latest Project Home money saver, guess its just easier for them, and loss of skilled tradespeople to do them properly. 
It's sad to see things like the vanity tops, as the client payed what they thought was good money for a finished product, and gets sub standard finish, I would point this out to them, and have it fixed by the builder.

----------

